# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  Central and South America

## TravelMate

Hi guys, 


I am looking for travel mate for my trip by car or bus , low low budget but a lot a time ..
My idea is leave zihuatanejo ( pacific mexico , 217 km north of acapulco ) and arrive in argentina 
1 st stop puerto escondico and visiting oaxaca state 
than guatemala , with Tikal , chicicastango and Antigua 
than honduras with a stop in bay islands 
than costa rica vulcans and nature and stop in san jose, playa tamarindo and montezuma
and than going down to south america and stop in buenos aires 
I really want to do this with a travel mate 
trip is planend to be in october 2010
hope you jog me 
Ross

----------


## hutbephotmb24h

This is great, if there is health I will definitely do it. However, I cannot go on such a long day because it is very tired.

----------


## davidsmith36

Central America:
Central America (Spanish: América Central or Centroamérica) is the southernmost, isthmian portion of the North American continent, which connects with the South American continent on the southeast. Central America is bordered by Mexico to the north, Colombia to the southeast, the Caribbean Sea to the east, and the Pacific Ocean to the west
South America:
South America is a continent located in the western hemisphere, mostly in the southern hemisphere, with a relatively small portion in the northern hemisphere. It may also be considered a subcontinent of the Americas,[1][2] which is the model used in nations that speak Romance languages.

----------


## Savannah Dougharty

I want own car for the traveling to do with you and I will drive on the whole journey with loud music of the rocking. Central America I have visited already now best essay writer are saying that south America side for the tour is adventurous.

----------


## ElsieWatson

i have always been interested in doing the job. i think it is more than a job because you get to change many children's life. i was reading an article on it on and that has motivated me with more

----------


## mia18

This is great

----------

